# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  Orange P. terribilis eggs

## MichaelS

My orange P. terribilis presented me with 40 eggs today.   The adults are still young but I think I think they are well on their way to being successful breeders.   It appears like the eggs are from two females.

----------


## Paul Rust

*Very nice. Pics, pics, pics.* :Big Grin:

----------


## John Clare

Congratz Michael - quite the money spinner!

----------


## MichaelS

I plan to take some time to update pictures of my terribilis tank.   I've learned to not count my frogs before they are metamorphosed.

----------


## Tony

Congrats, I hope they are fertile.

----------


## Kurt

That is super awesome!

----------


## bshmerlie

I agree lets see some pics...congrats

----------


## MichaelS

Viability has been low in the eggs.  I had a few tadpoles that I put in the water section of the tank.  Today I count 15 eggs in one clutch that are starting to develop.   My tank is nearly complete.   Their are about 20 orchids in it and some are pushing new growth.  The liverwort is doing great on the root and water feature.   It all came in under budget and I expect I will have froglets by spring.  These pictures aren't up to date.  That little funny looking plant is a Nepenthes bellii.   When the Nepenthes gets pitchers and some orchids bloom I'll take more pictures.

My pics might not be as good as the ones my friend J.C. takes but my P. terribilis are breeding.

----------


## John Clare

Very nice and fat terribs.  Remember your friends when you have tadpoles please  :Smile: .  How many adults do you have and what size is the terrarium?

----------


## wesleybrouwer

Nice frogs indeed.

But i must say that i noticed the spots on the nose of different frogs, 
if i were you i would take some swabs and let it examin by a vet,

It looks like skin mycosis, or another fungal disease, to me.
This seems to be common in P.terribilis and P.bicolor.
I saw it a couple of times before on younger animals, 
without threatment it will become worse.

It could be a wound from bumping into something ofcourse,
but just to be sure  :Wink: 

Also pay attention not to let them fatten to much.
They are prone to obesity  because of their insatiable appetite.
If they become to fat, eventually their front legs can't lift the weight anymore.

However, good luck with the eggs.  :Wink:

----------


## MichaelS

Their are 5 adults in a tank that is about 65 gallons.  The spots have been their since I received them quite some time ago.   Terribilis mark up real easy.  Their is no mycosis, fungus, or weeping wound on any of them.  I was one of the first people in the U.S. to have P. terribilis.  I'm quite familiar with them.

----------


## John Clare

What are the dimensions on a 65?  I'm about to put my 5 yellows into a "40 breeder", which is 36x18x16" (90x45x40cm).  The last dimension is height.

----------


## wesleybrouwer

Sorry if you feel offended.

What i saw on this picture looked like what i've seen before,
That started out like a little mark and grew out to a level where a part of the nose was gone.
Recently i saw it on someones bicolors where it was infected and started to look like some kind of tumor on it's nose.

I understand you got experience with them, but i just liked to share it with you,
The guy i am talking about is also someone with over 20 years of experience,
so i don't mean it is you're fault by any means, things like that sometimes just happen.
Terribilis and bicolor look like they are more prone to this then other frogs.

As i said before, better safe then sorry.
Would be a shame for you're wonderfull frogs if it turned out to be what i tought it was.
If i were you i would keep an eye on it, it could be bacteria infecting the wound or a fungus creating it.
But then again, a picture can distort things ofcourse.

----------


## MichaelS

The tank is 36" long  24" high and 18" wide.    I got it instead of some money my brother in law owed me.   It's a great tank and I went all out on this set up.  The frogs use every inch of it.   

I'm not offended by the advice on the bumps.   I simply wanted to state that whatever happened there has been healed for a long time.   I've monitored the marks since I received the frogs.   I mentioned my long time experience breeding P. terribilis to show that I had some expertise with them and have a good handle on potential problems.

----------


## John Clare

> The tank is 36" long  24" high and 18" wide.    I got it instead of some money my brother in law owed me.   It's a great tank and I went all out on this set up.  The frogs use every inch of it.


Awesome.  Sounds like a tall version of my tank!

----------


## John Clare

Hey Michael, if you get a chance I would love to see a full tank shot or  2.  I need some ideas!  Just finished making my lid.  Going to work on  the false bottom today.

----------


## MichaelS

I don't have an up to date full tank shot.

----------


## John Clare

Thanks for posting those photos Michael.  I finished my false bottom today and put in some tree fern panels tonight.  Going to be up and running by the end of the week!  I really like your pond.

----------

